# Torque FRX TrackFlip Einstellung



## Timbozim (18. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

das neue FRX Dropzone lag am Montag im Briefkasten. Geiles Geschoss, ich freue mich auf die erste Session!
Was mir aber noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie stelle ich den Lenkwinkel ein? Wenn ich den Track flip Vierkant um 180° drehe verändere ich damit den Federweg im Hinterbau von 185 mm auf 203 mm. Verstelle ich somit auch den Lenkwinkel oder gibt es hierfür noch eine weitere Einstellvorrichtung?

Canyon beschreibt die Geschichte so:
"Anpassung des Federweges auf alle Bedürfnisse? Der TrackFlip macht´s möglich. Durch Umdrehen des Flips kann der Federweg von 185 mm auf 203 mm verstellt werden. Zusätzlich wird der Lenkwinkel von 64° auf 65° verstellt, wodurch sich das Fahrverhalten optimal anpassen lässt. 64° für schnelle Trails und große Sprünge, 65° für alpines, technisches Terrain."

Demnach verstelle ich mit einer Federwegsänderung auch den Lenkwinkel, also:
bei 185mm 64°
bei 203mm 65°
Richtig soweit oder liege ich da völlig daneben?

Ergibt es nicht mehr Sinn bei viel Federweg (203mm) einen möglichst flachen Lenkwinkel (64°) für schnelle Trails zu haben und 
bei weniger Federweg (185mm) einen steileren Lenkwinkel (65°) für mehr Wendigkeit zu haben?
Dies wäre nach der "Trackflip alles in einem Verstellung" nicht möglich!

Wenn dies so ist könnte ich mir die dahinter stehende Logik nur erklären, dass wenn man im Hinterbau die 203mm wählt, Canyon davon ausgeht, dass auch vorne eine langhubige 200er Gabel eingebaut wird. Dies würde wiederum bedeuten, dass der Lenkwinkel durch die große Gabel flacher wird. Somit sind die eingestellten 65° mit langer Gabel vielleicht wieder 64°???

Die von Canyon mitgelieferte Gebrauchsanweisung gibt hierzu leider keinerlei Infos.

Ich hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen und wisst Rat.


----------



## stonehill (18. April 2012)

Ich zitiere mal Wurzelmann aus nem anderen Thread.



> Ich hab's noch nicht vom Nahen gesehen, aber man kann offenbar sowohl den Trackflip umdrehen, als auch den rechten und linken Trackflip tauschen. Damit sind beide Lenkwinkel/Tretlagerhöhen mit beiden Federwegen frei kombinierbar.



Vielleicht hilft's ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (18. April 2012)

Ich denke, daß gehört getauscht, macht auch Sinn, 185mm bei 65° für technische Trails und 203mm bei 64° für grosse Sprünge.
Aber wenn du die Platten noch "Spiegeln" kannst, dann hast ja alle Möglichkeiten.


----------



## stonehill (18. April 2012)

Wobei ich 203 hinten bei 180 vorne - von der Theorie - nicht fahren würde. Aber muss man vielleicht auch einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Wobei ich 203 hinten bei 180 vorne - von der Theorie - nicht fahren würde. Aber muss man vielleicht auch einfach mal ausprobieren.



Warum? Welche Theorie?

Gruß Simon


----------



## cashjonny (18. April 2012)

Ich habs auch noch nicht gesehen...aber es gibt 2 hoch 2 Möglichkeiten also 4:

203mm -> 64°
203mm -> 65°

185mm -> 64°
185mm -> 65°

Veränderung Lenkwinkel entspricht Tretlagerhöhe...ist am Trackflip mit Hi und Lo gekennzeichnet...


----------



## Timbozim (18. April 2012)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Veränderung Lenkwinkel entspricht Tretlagerhöhe...ist am Trackflip mit Hi und Lo gekennzeichnet...



Tatsache, auf der einen Seite steht
185 Hi und 203 Lo
und auf der Anderen
185 Lo und 203 Hi

Ja nachdem was auf die feststehende Markierung (Strich an der Wippe)  zeigt ist eingestellt...logisch!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Info welchem Lenkwinkel Hi und Welchem Lo entspricht.


----------



## simdiem (18. April 2012)

HI = steiler Lenkwinkel
LO= flacher Lenkwinkel !


----------



## Timbozim (18. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> HI = steiler Lenkwinkel
> LO= flacher Lenkwinkel !



Hab ichs mir gedacht.

Ich danke euch!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. April 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Wobei ich 203 hinten bei 180 vorne - von der Theorie - nicht fahren würde.


Kann ich irgendwie auch nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

Es gibt genügend Bikes die hinten 203mm haben und trotzdem mit ner Singlecrown gefahren werden.
Soooo ungewöhnlich ist das also nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Nur ein Beispiel als Denkansatz: Was sollte man z. B. bei einem V10 dann für eine Gabel fahren?


----------



## Stromberg (19. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel als Denkansatz: Was sollte man z. B. bei einem V10 dann für eine Gabel fahren?


Ne getravelte Marzocchi Monster T natuerlich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Ne getravelte Marzocchi Monster T natuerlich.


Drei Mal darfst du raten, welche *ernst gemeinte* Antwort ich erwartet habe


----------



## stonehill (20. April 2012)

So dann will ich auch noch mal...

Tja warum H203/V180 komisch? Da ich's nie gefahren bin kann ich es auch nicht näher erläutern. Vielleicht: warum gibt's Hardtails aber keine Hardfronts? Warum soll mein Hinterbau was ausbügeln, wenn ich mit meiner Gabel da ggf. schon Probleme hätte, wo ich ja mit meinen Beinen noch zusätzliche Feder/Dämfungsarbeit leisten kann? 

Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass sich das fahren lässt und es sogar Räder gibt die nicht anders gefahren werden können glaub ich's aber gern und bin ruhig.


----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2012)

Ist das denn jetzt bestätigt, daß es 4 verschiedene Einstellungen gibt? Die Schalen liegen sich ja direkt gegenüber (?), deshalb kann ich mir das gerade nicht so recht vorstellen...


----------



## goolem (21. April 2012)

Ja, es gibt 4 Einstellungen. Du kannst den Track Flip drehen (2 Möglichkeiten) und ihn rechts links wechseln (2 Möglichkeiten), gibt also 4 Möglichkeiten. Wie bereits beschrieben, geht der flache Lenkwinkel aber immer mit tiefen Tretlager einher.
Ich hab das FRX bereits einen Monat. Bei der Stellung mit hohem Tretlager/steilem Lenkwinkel ist das Bike sehr nahe beim normalen Torque. Bin anfangs Woche meine ersten 600 Hm am Stück gefahren. Das Bike geht gut hoch, der Sitzwinkel ist angenehm steil. Durch die tiefe Front, steigt das Bike auch erst spät. Hab allerdings einen 65mm Vorbau, sonst ist mir für ne Tour zu eng.
Die tiefe Tretlagerstellung verändert den Charakter merklich. Man sitzt tiefer im Bike, es wirkt weniger wendig. Hatte für ne rasante Abfahrt noch keine Gelegenheit. Sollte aber passen. Bin voll happy mit dem FRX, mein Tool for everything!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (21. April 2012)

Vielen Dank! Jemand eine Ahnung, wie sich die Änderung des TrackFlips auf den Radstand auswirkt?


----------



## Pectoralis (22. April 2012)

...ich klink mich da mal ein. hab seit gestern auch nen 8.0 frx. vielleicht hab ich nun nen  denkfehler, aber muss man den dämpfer bei einer verstellung von 185mm auf die 203 auch anpassen (sag)??

im moment blick ich da nicht durch...


----------



## cashjonny (23. April 2012)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...ich klink mich da mal ein. hab seit gestern auch nen 8.0 frx. vielleicht hab ich nun nen  denkfehler, aber muss man den dämpfer bei einer verstellung von 185mm auf die 203 auch anpassen (sag)??
> 
> im moment blick ich da nicht durch...





Nope...da gibts ja nichts zum Anpassen...die Einbaulänge bleibt gleich...


----------



## Stromberg (23. April 2012)

cashjonny schrieb:


> Nope...da gibts ja nichts zum Anpassen...die Einbaulänge bleibt gleich...


Nicht ganz richtig. Durch die veränderte Anlenkung ändert sich der Sag bei gleicher Federeinstellung.


----------



## Pectoralis (23. April 2012)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Durch die veränderte Anlenkung ändert sich der Sag bei gleicher Federeinstellung.



...genau das meine ich. also, sag neu einstellen?


----------



## Stromberg (23. April 2012)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> ...genau das meine ich. also, sag neu einstellen?


Ich würde sagen; ja.


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

Bei 203 mm FW ist der Hebel, der den Dämpfer anlenkt größer als bei 185mm. 
Das bedeutet, dass wenn du mit gleicher Kraft (=dein Körpergewicht) bei beiden Einstellungen auf den Hebel drückst, wirst du bei der Einstellung kurzer Hebel (=185mm) den Dämpfer nicht so komprimieren können (=weniger Sag) wie bei der Einstellung mit langem Hebel  (=203mm). 

Verstanden?


----------



## Pectoralis (23. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Bei 203 mm FW ist der Hebel, der den Dämpfer anlenkt größer als bei 185mm.
> Das bedeutet, dass wenn du mit gleicher Kraft (=dein Körpergewicht) bei beiden Einstellungen auf den Hebel drückst, wirst du bei der Einstellung kurzer Hebel (=185mm) den Dämpfer nicht so komprimieren können (=weniger Sag) wie bei der Einstellung mit langem Hebel  (=203mm).
> 
> Verstanden?



Verstanden so hab ich mir das gedacht. Werde aber die Theorie die Tage mal praktisch überprüfen...


----------



## simdiem (23. April 2012)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> Verstanden so hab ich mir das gedacht. Werde aber die Theorie die Tage mal praktisch überprüfen...



So machste das  ! Ich muss die Tage auch mal den Track-Flip umschrauben. Mit ner 250er Feder habe ich in der 203mm Einstellung bissle mehr wie 30% Sag. (30-33%) 
Mich interessiert wieviel es bei der 185mm Einstellung und gleicher Feder sind


----------



## Bike_Ride (24. April 2012)

Ich Tippe mal auf ca. 25%. 
Ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber irgendwer hatte schonmal berichtet, dass sich durch die Änderung der SAG um ungefähr 5% verringert. 
Prinzipiell sollte das aber kein Problem sein, da man bei Freeride ja eh öfters von "idealen 25%" SAG spricht. Wegen hohen Dops und so. 
Und die 185er Einstellung ist ja, soweit ich mich jetzt nicht vertue, auch von Canyon an die Freeridefraktion gerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (24. April 2012)

Ich würde den sag nicht anpassen.
Schließlich verändert sich der sag ja bei der umstellung ja nach unten weil man auch weniger federweg hat.
Würde das also so lassen.


----------



## das_pat (24. April 2012)

ich bekomme bei 203mm FW 30% und bei 185mm FW 25% SAG raus, läßt sich super so fahren!


----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert. Bei 203mm FW und Ausrüstung hatte ich am Sonntag 30-33% Sag. Gerade eben bei 185mm FW und ohne Ausrüstung 22% Sag. Dürfte dann mit Ausrüstung bei 25 % landen.


----------



## benni260 (14. Juli 2012)

Wie bekommt ihr denn den Trackflip überhaupt raus? Die Schraube dreht sich bei mir durch...


----------



## simdiem (15. Juli 2012)

Leg das Bike auf die Seite, dann löse die Trackflipschraube komplett. Dann entnehme die Schraube. Jetzt sollte die Trackflipseite mit Gewinde rausfallen. Tut sie es nicht steck die Schraube wieder rein und schlag vorsichtig auf die Schraube. Danach die andere Seite entnehmen. Kinderspiel eigentlich.


----------



## der_erce (15. Juli 2012)

Wahnsinn...ihr macht ne Wissenschaft draus dass einem schwindelig wird. Ihr sollt net Physik betreiben, ihr sollt den Berg runter ballern...dann könnt ihr auf dem Track flippen wie ihr wollt  !


----------



## benni260 (16. Juli 2012)

Da hast du auch recht, aber ich würde gerne (wenn schon vorhanden) auch beide Möglichkeiten ausnutzen!

Desweiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Dämpfer für mein Gewicht (+- 80kg) so passend ist. Was kann ich denn beim                                                                               "Fox VAN Performance RC" so einstellen? Da steht auch iwas von 500x auf der Feder drauf, handelt es sich dabei um die Federhärte?

Die Federgabel kommt so langsam und wird immer geschmeidiger!


----------



## dia-mandt (16. Juli 2012)

Kurze frage. Ist das dein erstes fully bzw richtiges mtb?
Klingt so, als hättest du dich vor dem kauf nicht wirklich mit dem thema beschäftigt.
Ja...die 500 ist die federhärte und ja, für dein gewicht ist die zu hart.
Hat nix mit dem dämpfer zu tun!
Du kannst lowspeed druckstufe, federvorspannung und die zugstufe verstellen.
Low speed druckstufe sollte man so 5-8 klicks fahren (von null ausgegangen).
Zugstufe ist für die ausfedergeschwindigkeit zuständig.
Ich glaube ich fahr bei 90kg zehn klicks.
Federvorspannung nur so, dass die feder nicht wackelt.


----------



## benni260 (17. Juli 2012)

Also es ist mein erstes Fully ja! Nun ja beschäftigt habe ich mich schon damit nur mit den Einstellungen selbst noch nicht so wirklich, aber was nicht ist kommt ja noch!

Kann man sich einfach ne andere Feder holen bzw. kann man die so einfach austauschen, oder muss ich dann gleich einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen? Welche Feder würdet ihr für mein Gewicht empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2012)

Kein neuer dÃ¤mpfer!
Feder von fox kostet 40â¬ oder hier mal im bikemarkt schauen.
Denke das du ne 400x3 nehmen solltest.
Kommt aber drauf an wie du fahren willst.
Hast du es gerne was weicher kannst du auch eine 350er nehmen, wenn du nicht fette drops springst!
Ich fahre mit 90kg eine 450er feder. Allerdings titan. Die sind genauer in der hÃ¤rte.
Bei einer stahlfeder gibt es gut und gerne mal +- 30 abweichung.


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

Es kommt schon auch auf den Stahl an. Titan muß nicht immer besser sein. Titan ist leicht und hart, dafür aber "poröser" im Gefüge und damit bruchanfälliger als ein weicher Stahl.
Es gibt harten Stahl und weichen Stahl. Woher hast du den Wert von +/- 30 (was überhaupt? Lbs? KN? Prozent?


----------



## benni260 (17. Juli 2012)

Muss es denn eine von Fox sein? Habe eine von Cane Creek 400x3 bei bike-components gefunden für 23 euro! Was hat es denn mit der Zollangabe auf sich bzw. wie mein Vorredner mit Ibs etc??

Also große Sprünge werd ich wohl vorerst noch umgehen aber sollten irgendwann mal drin sein. Momentan würde ich gerne einen weichen Dämpfer haben. Ich nehme also an je kleiner die Zahl ist desto weicher?


----------



## fatal_error (17. Juli 2012)

Hab auch eine Cane Creek 2012 drin passt


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2012)

30lbs.
Von meinem bikehändler der sowohl stahl als auch ti verkauft.
Der verkauft nur fr/dh bikes und die haben ein rennteam.
Denke das der da schon nen plan davon hat.
Und ich habe das mal mit 400er federn getestet.
Den unterschied hat man schon gemerkt....auch am gewicht auf der waage.


----------



## benni260 (17. Juli 2012)

Habe nun endlich den Trackflip raus bekommen, der linke saß richtig fest drin. habe nun beide getauscht und merke schon das die feder etwas weicher geworden ist. habe den roten knopf gegen den uhrzeigersinn fast ganz zu gedreht und die lowspeed ca 8 klicks auf. Jetzt ist der dämpfer wesentlich weicher und spricht mehr an. Trotz alledem werd ich mir wohl noch ne andere Feder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (17. Juli 2012)

Hey Benni, Ich kann dir nur wärmsten den hier empfehlen. http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm

Dann weißte auch welche Feder du kaufen musst. Eine gute Seite zum Einheiten umrechnen: http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/conversion.htm


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2012)

Wenn du die zugstufe (roter knopf) quasi kompl offen fährst, dürfte dich das rad nach einer härteren landung ordentlich abwerfen.


----------



## simdiem (17. Juli 2012)

Mensch, lass ihn doch, Spielverderber  

Also Bub (Benni), jetzt ließte dir mal das in aller Ruhe gründlich durch: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/images/flatout/PDFs/Basis_Set_Up.pdf

Und dann stellste dein Fahrwerk anständig ein. Dann nutzte den Calculator und kaufst dir die richtige Feder. Und dann, wirste sehen, ist alles wieder sahnig


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2012)

Mich wundert es, dass canyon scheinbar räder von werk aus mit verschiedenen track flip einstellungen versendet.
Meins stand von werk aus auf 203 lo.


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

Hast du mit OptiBla bestellt?


----------



## dia-mandt (17. Juli 2012)

Nö. Ist doch rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## benni260 (17. Juli 2012)

Wie ich die jetzt genau eingestellt hab ob + oder - weiß ich jetzt nit muss ich morgen nochmal gucken, hab nur gedreht und mir gefällts so. Aber den Ratgebe finde ich gut werd mich da jetzt mal reinlesen. In der Praxis ists doch immer bissel anders als in der Theorie!


----------



## simdiem (18. Juli 2012)

So ists brav . Ne ernsthaft, es ist schon wichtig, dass du man die Grundfunktionen und ihre Auswirkungen kennt. Sonst kannst du das Rad ja auch gar nicht richtig nutzen. Viel Erfolg und Spass beim Ausprobieren!


----------



## benni260 (18. Juli 2012)

Wie isn das beim Lenkwinkel... Ich nehme an 64° steht für low und 65° für hi oder andersrum?

Mit 203 mm FW sitzts sich ganz schön weich , bin eben mal ne runde gecruist.


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=252&page=3

Auf dem ersten Foto steht z.b. 185mm und Lenkwinkel von 65°. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob man heraussehen kann ob das jetzt Low oder Hi ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (19. Juli 2012)

Auf dem track flip insert steht ja 185lo also ist das 185mm mit 64° Lenkwinkel.
Willst du 203lo fahren musst du die Seiten wechseln (vom Bild bei Canyon ausgehend).


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Auf dem track flip insert steht ja 185lo also ist das 185mm mit 64° Lenkwinkel.
> Willst du 203lo fahren musst du die Seiten wechseln (vom Bild bei Canyon ausgehend).



Wer kucken kann ist klar im Vorteil... Hab das nicht gesehen!


----------



## DoubleU (19. Juli 2012)

Bauen die eigentlich bei Optitune auch ne andere Feder in den Dämpfer ein (bei mir FRX 7.0 Rockzone)? Ich finde in der Rechnung nur den Hinweis auf die Fox Gabel!?


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## DoubleU (19. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


>




Also nur die Fox 36 Gabel. oder? Andererseits steht da DIE Federlemente. Irgendwie nicht ganz eindeutig. Na ja, ich warte mal auf die Anwort von Canyon. Sorry übrigens, ich wollte das eigentlich im Wartezimmer-Thread posten...


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Ich denk es handelt sich nur um die Gabel, wenn du mal beim Speedzone kuckst, steht da rockshox boxxer und nix von der Van RC. Würd mich jedenfalls wundern wenns auch die Dämpferfeder wäre!


----------



## fatal_error (19. Juli 2012)

Ist nur Gabel!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2012)

Drauf gesch*****! Optitune ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Bike einfach standardmäßig bestellen, die passende Feder nachträglich einbauen - ist fast so einfach wie Lego.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Drauf gesch*****! Optitune ist rausgeworfenes Geld. Bike einfach standardmäßig bestellen, die passende Feder nachträglich einbauen - ist fast so einfach wie Lego.



Oooooh ja. Vollkommen richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (20. Juli 2012)

Klar, aber zumindest die Gabel ist etwas mehr Aufwand. Ausserdem finde ich es irgendwie lächerlich, wenn man Optitune bestellt (was man ja eigentlich nur macht um direkt ohne groß rumbasteln zu müssen losradeln zu können) wenn dann doch nur ein zu 50 % abgestimmtes Bike kommt...Antwort von Canyon steht immer noch aus, 2 Tage? WTF​


----------



## DoubleU (20. Juli 2012)

Was man teilweise für inkompetente Antworten vom Canyon Service-Center bekommt geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut. Erst wird nicht mal 50 % der Fragestellung beantwortet und nach weiterer Nachfrage kommt die Info, daß Optitune sich NATÜRLICH und LOGISCHERWEISE auf den Dämpfer bezieht, weil ja die Gabel mit einer Dämpferpumpe eingestellt wird - nur doof, daß das Rockzone keine Air Gabel hat...Unfassbar...und erneut nachfragen...wtf?!


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Juli 2012)

ich glaube, dass bei canyon im service einfach keine fachkompetenten menschen sitzen.
oder man braucht extrem viel glück, genau den einen an die strippe zu bekommen 
habe da auch nur negative erfahrungen gemacht.
als ich damals vor ort war, sagte man mir auch, dass das nur die gabel betrifft.
egal wie man es dreht, man macht es besser selber, denn dann weiß man, was drin ist und das alles richtig zusammengebaut, genug fett verwendet und die richtigen drehmomente eingehalten wurden!


----------



## DoubleU (20. Juli 2012)

Ja, da fasst man sich echt an den Kopf. Ich will hier gar nicht ins wirklich elende Detail aller mails gehen, sondern nur sagen, daß noch etliche mails (4+...lol) hin und her gingen bis mir irgendwann bestätigt wurde, daß die Fox 36 tatsächlich eine Stahlfederung hat (oha!) und trotzdem aber implizit weiter bestätigt wurde, daß Optitune für Gabel UND Dämpfer bzw. eben auch für den Dämpfer durchgeführt wird. Auf meine Antwort das mit dem Dämpfer wirklich noch mal explizit zu bestätigen (bzw. bei Unkenntnis nachzufragen, da ich mir ziemlich sicher war, daß das immer noch nicht geschehen war), weil da unterschiedliche Meinungen kursieren, kam diesmal nach nur 10 min wiederum eine Antwort, daß der Dämpfer doch nicht dabei ist, aber das nun dazu gebucht wird. WTF?! Was eine Farce...Ich bin mal gespannt was die dafür haben wollen bzw. ob die die Federn überhaupt haben bzw. das überhaupt machen, weil das glaube ich wieder so eine durchs Knie geschossene unüberlegte Antwort bzw. Aktion/Zusage ("wird zugebucht") meines Ansprechpartners war (wie so viele davor). Es bleibt auf jeden Fall spannend! 

Eigentlich sollte ich die auf die mehrfach schriftlich gemachte Zusage festnageln, daß Dämpfer incl. ist, aber ich warte erst mal ab was die dafür nehmen. Das ist schon Schikane und Zeitdiebstahl was die treiben. Als redet man mit Leuten, die sonst am Gemüsestand Tomaten verkaufen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> Klar, aber zumindest die Gabel ist etwas mehr Aufwand.


Nein, gerade nicht! Aufschrauben, Feder raus, Feder rein, zuschrauben - fertig. Auch vom unbedarften Schrauber in 10 Min. erledigt.




DoubleU schrieb:


> Was man teilweise für inkompetente Antworten vom Canyon Service-Center bekommt geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut.


Einer der Gründe, warum meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nur Leute mit Ahnung von der Materie bei Canyon kaufen sollten (ist generell und nicht gegen dich gemeint!) - obwohl das EIGENTLICH nicht so sein müsste, wenn man Leute mit Sachverstand einstellen würde...




dia-mandt schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass bei canyon im service einfach keine fachkompetenten menschen sitzen.
> oder man braucht extrem viel glück, genau den einen an die strippe zu bekommen


Ich hab schon sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht... von keine Ahnung von gar nix aber trotzdem selbstsicher irgendeinen Bullshit daherschwafeln über keine Ahnung, aber freundlich und bemüht (er hat Rücksprache mit einem von der Tchnik gehalten und mich zurückgerufen ) über einen, der zufällig genau mein Torque Modell fuhr und auch AHnung davon hatte


----------



## benni260 (21. Juli 2012)

Also dann hier nochmal zusammenfassend:

203mm lo -> 64° 
203mm hi -> 65°

185mm lo -> 64°
185mm hi -> 65°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoubleU (21. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, gerade nicht! Aufschrauben, Feder raus, Feder rein, zuschrauben - fertig. Auch vom unbedarften Schrauber in 10 Min. erledigt.
> 
> Einer der Gründe, warum meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nur Leute mit Ahnung von der Materie bei Canyon kaufen sollten (ist generell und nicht gegen dich gemeint!) - obwohl das EIGENTLICH nicht so sein müsste, wenn man Leute mit Sachverstand einstellen würde...



Schon alles richtig, ich hab selbst auch schon Federn bei Dämpfer und Gabel getauscht (und mache auch sonst das meiste selbst), alles kein Ding - bei nem neuen Bike will ich das aber einfach fertig geliefert bekommen (spez. wenn Optitune angeboten wird - wie es sich rausstellt aber doch ne Mogelpackung ist, denn was hilft ein 50 % "opti-getuntes" Bike? ), im Moment sowieso aus Zeitgründen. Wenn es kommt will ich Lenker, Laufräder, Sattel, Pedale, etc. einbauen, Drehmomente prüfen, ggf. noch hier und da schmieren, also nur das was unvermeidbar ist und losradeln. Und nicht auch noch ne Feder einbauen oder sogar bestellen/warten müssen. Dafür zahl ich dann auch gerne das Optitune, wenn es denn keine Mogelpackung wäre...


"Ich hab schon sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht... von keine  Ahnung von gar nix aber trotzdem selbstsicher irgendeinen Bullshit  daherschwafeln"

OH JA!!! Das sind die schlimmsten. Ich habe den Eindruck ich bin an so einen in der Art geraten, da ich ihn eigentlich die ganze Zeit höchstselbst auf die richtigen Antworten hinsteuere...lol


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2012)

DoubleU schrieb:


> bei nem neuen Bike will ich das aber einfach fertig geliefert bekommen


Ok, das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die gleiche Devise wie meine. Ich bin aber auch absolut kein typischer Komplettbike-Käufer 




DoubleU schrieb:


> ... aus Zeitgründen ... Dafür zahl ich dann auch gerne ...


Gut, in dem Fall und unter der Voraussetzung kann ich das nachvollziehen.




DoubleU schrieb:


> OH JA!!! Das sind die schlimmsten. Ich habe den Eindruck ich bin an so einen in der Art geraten, da ich ihn eigentlich die ganze Zeit höchstselbst auf die richtigen Antworten hinsteuere...lol


Ich könnte das gar nicht, da ich es HASSE, wenn jemand lügt und demnach möchte ich auch andere Leute nicht anlügen - und etwas als Fakt verkaufen, was in Wiklichkeit geraten oder wackeliges Halbwissen ist, ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes. Ist klar, es ist schwer, ALLE Fakten von ALLEN Canyon Bikes im Kopf zu haben, aber wenn das mein Beruf ist, will ich doch auch Ahnung haben von dem was ich tue und informiere mich. Kann natürlich auch an mangelhafter Informationsfreigabe seitens der Wissenden im Hause Canyon liegen (das könnte ich mir gut vorstellen), dann wäre das eine klassische Struktur-Leiche...


----------



## DoubleU (23. Juli 2012)

Ich muss leider noch mal den thread hijacken, weil ich ja eh aus Versehen angefangen habe das hier in dem topic zu posten:

So, jetzt ist es wie gesagt erwartungsgemÃ¤Ã bestÃ¤tigt, daÃ die DÃ¤mpferfeder nicht bei Optitune dabei ist. Jetzt bieten sie mir folgende Feder fÃ¼r 57,95 â¬ an (ist das nicht was teuer?, ich hoffe wenigstens, daÃ die auch direkt eingebaut wird und die alte mitgeliefert wird, BTW: weiss jemand welche da standardmÃ¤Ãig eingebaut ist?):

Fox Feder DHX / RC / Van 241mm
400 x 3.25"

(fÃ¼r Fox VAN Performance RC DÃ¤mpfer im Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone, L)


Ist das die richtige fÃ¼r 95 kg Nackig-Gewicht? Ich kenne mich mit FederhÃ¤rten null aus, also sorry fÃ¼r die evtl. dumme Frage.


----------



## simdiem (23. Juli 2012)

Probiers aus: (400er kommt hin)

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.htm

http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/conversion.htm

Ne Feder bekommste günstiger im Bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/581-marzocchi-dampferfeder-400x3

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/9838-fox-dampfer-stahlfeder-241mm-400x3-25-ausbau-aus-neurad


----------



## DoubleU (24. Juli 2012)

Danke dir vielmals soweit.
Was der Knaller ist: Die 2. von dir verlinkte Feder aus dem Bikemarkt ist lt. Angaben des Verkäufers aus einem neuen Torque FRX ausgebaut worden und demnach ja wohl die eingebaute Standardfeder. Und Canyon will mir diesselbe noch mal verkaufen, obwohl die eh schon drin bzw. Standard ist? Ich fasse es gerade nicht...Das wäre jetzt echt der Gipfel dieser ganzen Farce und dem endlosen email-verkehr wg. Optitune/der Feder...


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2012)

Nein.
Verschiedene rahmengrößen haben verschiedene federhärten.
Das frx in L hat eine 500er ab werk drin.
Ich fahre mit 90 kg eine 450er ti von nukeproof.
Passt sehr gut.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Juli 2012)

Jo, shame on me, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht, daß der evtl. kein Größe L Bike hat. Sollte ich dann mit 95 kg, z.Zt. sogar 96+ wg. guter Muskelmasse (alles ohne Ausrüstung, die wahrscheinlich auch noch mal 8kg+ wiegt), nicht einfach bei der 500er bleiben bzw. die erst mal testen?
Aus dem Calculator werde ich noch nicht so ganz schlau. Dei Springrate entspricht der 450 bei dir, oder? Der Calculator wirft aber je nach Gewicht irgendwas zwischen 700 und 900 raus?! Wo stelle ich mich hier begriffsstutzig an?


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2012)

nein. ich bin mit meinem gewicht eine 350er stahlfeder gefahren und jetzt eine 450 ti.
die ti feder ist nur minimal härter.
ich könnte wohl auch eine 400er ti feder fahren...dann wäre das heck noch etwas weicher.


----------



## DoubleU (24. Juli 2012)

kk sorry, den Titan-Zusatz hatte ich übersehen. Dann ist zumindest die 400er Stahlfeder-Empfehlung von Canyon ja wohl richtig. Wieso bauen die denn da überhaupt standardmäßig ne 500er ein? Ist doch bei der Gabel auch eher ne avg Feder drin und keine für große und/oder schwergewichtige Fahrer.

However, ich hab die Federbestellung bei Canyon nun in meinem Auftrag gecancelt (warte noch auf Bestätigung) und werde mir die Feder doch selber besorgen und einbauen. Die 2. die simdiem oben verlinkt hat passt ja dann schon mal. Vorteil einer Titan-Feder außer Gewicht keiner oder bzw. wie groß ist der Gewichtsvorteil in etwa?


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2012)

Bei mir waren es von der 350er stahl zu 450 ti gute 200gr.
Ich meine das die titanfeder anders anspricht.
Aber sicher kann ich das nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. März 2014)

Ich muss den Fred mal wiederbeleben da ich ein paar Fragen zur Trackflip Einstellung am Torque DHX habe. 
Die 4 möglichen Einstellungen sind mir bekannt allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht welche Einstellung bei welchem Einsatz am besten ist.
Getestet habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur die 210LO und die 195HI Einstellung wobei ich bei der 210LO Einstellung schon paarmal beim pedalieren auf dem Trail an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben bin. Mit der 195HI Einstellung war ich bis jetzt nur auf einer Freeride Strecke und hatte keine Probleme.
Wenn ich den Trackflip und die daraus resultierenden Hebel richtig interpretiere dann wäre doch das Tretlager am höchsten in der 210HI Einstellung, oder? Hierzu habe ich mal ein Foto eingefügt.

Welche Einstellung fahr Ihr bei welchem Terrain/Einsatz? Macht es Sinn bei Touren bzw. Trails eher 210HI bzw. 195HI anstatt der LO varianten zu fahren? Oder fahrt Ihr nur die LO Einstellung?


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

Lo = Tretlager kommt tief = eigentlich für längere Wurzelpassagen ungeeignet. Durch das tiefe Tretlager ist der Lenkwinkel flacher, somit eine schnellere Geometrie. Also wenn du den Hahn offen irgendwo runterballerst. Nicht unbedingt gespickt mit technischen Finessen.
Bei Hi ist das Tretlager höher, der Lenkwinkel aber steiler, deine Geo eher "langsamer".


----------



## dia-mandt (25. März 2014)

Also ich weiß ja nicht. 
Ich hab noch nie mit dem tretlager aufgesetzt, weder am canyon noch am Demo.
Allerdings trete ich auch nicht in wurzelpassagen.


----------

